# Hello  my name is Marc Moreau



## Marc Moreau (Jan 15, 2020)

I am a retire mechanic from City of Gatineau my job was repairing and maintenance on Police car for 30 year. I am new to machinist .I have a Craftex milling and a Ultilathe Modern metal lathe. I do Paramotor and build my trike. I had just finish to install a Rotax aircraft gear box on a Bombardier 900 ACE lot 's a work. My english is not perfect but I alway's do muy best. My intention is to learn and help if i can. Thank You Marc Moreau


----------



## Brent H (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi Marc! Bonjour et bienvenue!

What model is your Utilathe?


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi Marc, welcome to the forum. I am a retired automotive mechanic also. I spend a lot of my time restoring old motorcycles. After you make a few more posts here you will be able to   post some picture of your projects.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello Marc and welcome to the site!!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi Marc. Just before a retired a few years ago I travelled a bunch of times to Gatineau to attend CRTC meetings on the riverbank. We got to explore your town quite a bit. Really nice place. Learned the hard way you're NOT supposed to take a Ottawa cab from there back across the river though. The cabbies get really mad. Lesson learned.

Welcome aboard from Calgary.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 15, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Hi Marc! Bonjour et bienvenue!
> 
> What model is your Utilathe?


Merci Brent je vois que tu parle français si jamais je ne comprend pas comment fonctionne le site. Vas tu pouvoir m'aider dans la mesure du possible ? Merci


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 15, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Hi Marc! Bonjour et bienvenue!
> 
> What model is your Utilathe?


Merci Brent je vois que tu parle français si jamais je ne comprend pas comment fonctionne le site. Vas tu pouvoir m'aider dans la mesure du possible ? Merci


CalgaryPT said:


> Hi Marc. Just before a retired a few years ago I travelled a bunch of times to Gatineau to attend CRTC meetings on the riverbank. We got to explore your town quite a bit. Really nice place. Learned the hard way you're NOT supposed to take a Ottawa cab from there back across the river though. The cabbies get really mad. Lesson learned.
> 
> Welcome aboard from Calgary.


Yes they don't like cab from Ottawa to Gatineau how could we know . This is not your mistake it just make you feel bad .


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 15, 2020)

Hruul said:


> Hello Marc and welcome to the site!!


Thank you


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 15, 2020)

John Conroy said:


> Hi Marc, welcome to the forum. I am a retired automotive mechanic also. I spend a lot of my time restoring old motorcycles. After you make a few more posts here you will be able to   post some picture of your projects.


Thank you John


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 15, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Hi Marc! Bonjour et bienvenue!
> 
> What model is your Utilathe?


I will check again I think 9x30 but not sure. I tried to find more infos like what king of lubricant use on gear near to the belt  . I am aware to not get oil on my belt.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 16, 2020)

Salut Marc, je parle un peu français - je t'aiderai si possible!

I use the 30W non-Detergent oil.  lightly apply as the machine is running so it is not flung all over


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Crosche (Jan 16, 2020)

Welcome aboard Marc!

Best regards, 

Chad


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank You  Crosche


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 16, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Hi Marc! Bonjour et bienvenue!
> 
> What model is your Utilathe?


 12x30 model LD    Ultilathe


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey Marc,

How about posting an image of that flying machine you're working on?

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes I will take a picture tomorrow. I am not done yet but that will give you an idea.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Marc,

here is the pulley information:





Top pulley diameter written on the pulleys

bottom (motor pulley) dimensions:









The belt for the 10 inch:





The 12 inch lathe(yours) the belt should be  longer - I think a B36 (5L360). I will check.  
See in my first picture how the belt rides in the upper pulley.  This is to make easier switch to Lower pulley.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Marc - the belt would be a B35 or a 5L350


----------



## Marc Moreau (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you where you think I could get that ?


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2020)

I had to make mine.

it was not a bad project.  Took some figuring.  I think the pulley angle was 19°


----------

